# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Noticias discutibles de los defensores del Tajo - Segura

## Nodoyuna

Antes he abierto un hilo con el título "asnadas" de defensores del trasvase Tajo - Segura. Ha sido censurado por un moderador porque puede "sentar mal". Por eso, pensando en que la palabra "asnada" puede sentar mal a los defensores del expolio que estamos sufriendo, la he cambiado a "disparates", pero tambien lo han vuelto a censurar, voy a poner "Noticias discutibles" a ver si ahora pasa la censura. 

Decía antes que este hilo es para poner los disparates que llegan a poner los defensores del trasvase para justificar el robo del agua al Tajo que se produce pero es que muchas veces van a más y más, y llegan a decir tales disparates que ya es para tomarselo a risa. La situación para el Tajo es seria pero los disparates que dicen a veces son de tal calibre que lo mejor es reirse de ellos.

Empezamos con esta noticia de hoy:

"La Mesa del Agua [de Alicante] pide reducir los nuevos umbrales de Entrepeñas y Buendía" 

_Otra de las medidas que plantea la Mesa es que el plan de cuenca del Tajo "podría contemplar" la posibilidad de una gestión "conjunta" de las cuencas del propio río y del Segura, "aprovechando los recursos excedentes" del Tajo medio, "especialmente" en la zona del Tietar y realizando obras de captación, regulación y transporte para la interconexión del citado Tajo medio con los sistemas de explotación de Madrid y la cabecera fluvial_.

http://www.clm24.es/articulo/actuali...012018279.html

Osea que la cuenca del Segura gestione tambien la del Tajo JAJAJAJAJAJA, SÍ, CLARO, JAJAJAJAJAJA, pero es todavía más gracioso lo que dice despues, hacer un Tajo al revés, es decir llenar los embalses de cabecera del Tajo con agua del propio Tajo para poder llevarsela a Levante... JAJAJAJAJAAJ

Merece la pena leerse el artículo entero porque dicen bastante más disparates.
De rísa, ciertamente de risa, y estos tienen el poder que tienen en esas tierras... que pena.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Seguimos con los disparates de esta gente
Esto van en serio, ya en titulares:

Un "trasvase" Tajo - Tajo para poder llevarse más agua a Levante:

"La Mesa del Agua plantea conectar Tajo y Medio y Alto para garantizar el trasvase"

http://www.lacronicavirtual.com/inde...ar-el-trasvase

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y dentro de las noticias de risa, ésta:

"Sacan a un hombre que se hundía en el fango del Tajo" (Y no es Cañete)

http://www.encastillalamancha.es/not...guir-a-una-oca

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cañete flotaría como una boya.

 Pues no sé que es peor, quedarse atrapado en el fango o la triquinosis que va a pillar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Al pobre Tiétar se lo quieren tragar.

 Espero que se aguante fuerte ante esa nueva agresión mientras ellos no retiran ni una sola de las has ilegales, de cultivos ruinosos y subvencionados (además del coste del desvío del Tajo), que los hay, y un uso mucho mayor de las desaladoras.

Y ¿quien lo pagaría? pretenden que lo paguemos todos para ellos, como siempre.

 En fin, disparate tras disparate, a ver quien la suelta más gorda.

 Ya es hora que alguien del ministerio les diga que ya está bien. Pero creo que más bien les animan.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Parece que me censuran una palabra que no les gusta a los moderadores y recibo una amenaza:




> Lenguaje Inapropiado
> 
> Por mucho que separes con guiones y/o espacios, sigue siendo un insulto.
> Te hemos permitido mucha libertad con tus insultos. Eso se acabó. Modera tu lenguaje o lo moderaremos nosotros.
> 
> Esto es un aviso.


Yo puse "gente - uza" y recibo ese mensaje por parte de la moderación

Es decir que la palabra "gentuza" no la puedo usar yo.... 
no soy moderador, claro.

Entrando en el buscador aparece 46 veces sin que nadie haya dicho nada pero lo más sorprendente es que la escriben mayoritariamente moderadores:

REEGE: la escribe en 16 posts.
XUQUER: 1 POST
SALUT: 3 POSTS
EMBALSES AL 100%: 2 POSTS
SERGUI1907: 1 POST
F.LAZARO: 1 POST
PERDIGERA: 1 POST

Pero vale, yo no la puedo escribir porque es un insulto y recibo un aviso... la intención es bien clara, expulsarme de aquí... 
Y a ver lo que dura este post sin borrarlo, queda demasiado en evidencia su forma de moderar.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Bueno, al tema mientras me permitan seguir posteando:

Resulta graciosa tambien esta entrada del Blog de la Verdad:

http://blogs.laverdad.es/lamurciaque...ue-agua-todos/

Y digo que resulta gracioso leer lo que decían en Murcia hace ya muchos años:

_El Tiempo  [diario de Murcia de la época] publicaba en portada el malestar que existía en la prensa de Albacete después de que Murcia se opusiera a que el agua sobrante del Segura fuera utilizada en aquella región. «Los técnicos aseguran que habrá agua para todos. No es un argumento para convencernos», dirá el periodista, quien añadirá un razonamiento que hoy nos resulta de increíble actualidad: «Mientras no se tenga todo hecho dentro de la cuenca no se puede hablar de sobrantes. No somos enemigos de la riqueza y prosperidad de otras regiones. Si algún día hay sobrantes sera el momento de pensar en esas u otras captaciones»._

Gracioso, ¿eh?

----------


## sergi1907

Se seguirán moderando mientras siga la falta de respeto hacia los que no piensan como tu.
No puede ser que todas las intervenciones sean para atacar a la gente del levante que defienden el trasvase, como veo que te gusta repasar post anteriores puedes buscar cuál es la posición de cada uno de los moderadores en este tema y verás que la gran mayoría están en contra de como se están haciendo las cosas, pero ello no nos da derecho a faltar a los que no piensan como nosotros.
Por mi parte no voy a entrar en una discusión pública, seguiré editando los mensajes que crea que no se adaptan a las normas del foro, si no estás conforme con nuestra manera de actuar siempre puedes ponerte en contacto con el administrador y quejarte de nuestra manera de proceder.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Como resulta evidente, si yo escribo "gentuza" falto al respeto, si lo escribís vosotros en cambio no.
Mis intervenciones son,  y para eso y sólo eso escribo aquí, para denunciar el expolio al que nos someten, esto no es una cuestión de opiniones distintas: nosotros somos los que sufrimos en nuestra vida diaria cuando hay sequías y nos cortan el agua todo el día excepto dos horas, nos prohiben los riegos de nuestras huertas, se acaba el turismo... y desde luego me parece una posición absolutamente egoista e insolidaria defender esto.
Me consta y os agradezco que muchos de vosotros, creo que todos excepto uno, entendeis lo injusta de la situación con nosotros y con el río (sois gentes de bien), y sí, me gusta estar bien informado en los temas que me interesan.
Por otro lado nunca he llamado "gentuza" a la gente que en este foro defienda una posición u otra, no les he insultado nunca, esa palabra la he usado exclusivamente con políticos (entendiendo tambien como tales a los representantes de los regantes), algo que tú has hecho exactamente igual.

----------


## sergi1907

Insisto en que cada vez que haya que moderar, se moderará.
Si consideras que yo, u otros moderadores no lo hacemos bien, en la parte de abajo de la página tienes un enlace para ponerte en contacto con el administrador y mostrarle tus quejas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno, al tema mientras me permitan seguir posteando:
> 
> Resulta graciosa tambien esta entrada del Blog de la Verdad:
> 
> http://blogs.laverdad.es/lamurciaque...ue-agua-todos/
> 
> Y digo que resulta gracioso leer lo que decían en Murcia hace ya muchos años:
> 
> _El Tiempo  [diario de Murcia de la época] publicaba en portada el malestar que existía en la prensa de Albacete después de que Murcia se opusiera a que el agua sobrante del Segura fuera utilizada en aquella región. «Los técnicos aseguran que habrá agua para todos. No es un argumento para convencernos», dirá el periodista, quien añadirá un razonamiento que hoy nos resulta de increíble actualidad: «Mientras no se tenga todo hecho dentro de la cuenca no se puede hablar de sobrantes. No somos enemigos de la riqueza y prosperidad de otras regiones. Si algún día hay sobrantes sera el momento de pensar en esas u otras captaciones»._
> ...


Gracioso no, "descongojante".
Ahí se puede ver, que a los que se les llena la boca de "solidaridad hídrica", "agua para todos", y demás consignas políticas (porque no se han utilizado para otra cosa que para hacer asquerosa política), en realidad no son tan solidarios cuando se trata de ceder parte de el agua que pasa por las tierras que habitan.

 Estos días estuve por Almonacid de Zorita, ayudando a mi hermano a buscar casa, y je podido testar la mala leche de la gente con el asunto del trasvase. Están que explotan. Lo que me ha dicho el de la cerrajería Hnos. Bonilla sobre lo que él hacía con la torre de equilibrio, no lo puedo reproducir. Y no me extraña, resulta que además de pagar el agua carísima, más que un beneficiario del DTS, además se tiene que gastar unos 500 euros al año en sal para el descalcificador, ya que no pueden tener toma de Bolarque y se ven obligados a abastecerse de pozos enormemente calizos, con una dureza extrema. Lo que ocurre es que son gente humilde, trabajadora, solidaria, y no están en la maquinaria propagandística tan descomunal que tienen los de SCRADTS.

He estado al pie de la torre de equilibrio, me han llevado los de la zona, porque es complicado para el que no lo conoce y he sacado unas fotos con el móvil. Pero no las voy a subir porque una vergüenza como esa no merece la pena extender su imagen.
 Me han llevado a ver las zonas totalmente secas del cauce del Tajo, debajo de Zorita y de Almoguera, kilómetros y kilómetros de cauce totalmente seco, sin compasión ninguna. El cauce del tajo bajo Bolarque se limita a dos embalses pequeños que desvían el agua que suelta quedando convertido en un río sin vida acuática. Si hay aves, efectivamente, pero bajo el agua nada. Yo no lo había visto en vivo hasta ahora.
 Es una vergüenza absoluta.

 Con respecto al otro tema, no te calientes, ¿Qué te borran una palabra o frase que a otros no? no pasa nada, eso tiene la importancia del tamaño de una ameba comparado con lo transcendental del tema del expolio del río Tajo. Que hagan lo que quieran, ya sabes que depende de quien lo escriba, así borran o no, ya se vió hace unas semanas. Es triste, pero es así. Tú ya has demostrado la diferencia en el mensaje nº 6 , ahí ha quedado expuesta la realidad.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Y yo tambien insisto en que considerais que "hay que moderar" una palabra que he usado yo, y vosotros la usais abundantemente...

Pero tienes razón, Miguel, que borren lo que quieran y me avisen lo que les de la gana... yo a lo mío.

Es verdad lo que dices, está (estamos) la gente verdaderamente muy enfadada, pero es que llevamos muchos años de expolio pero lo que está pasando ahora no lo recordamos nunca: El Segura al 70% sin sacar agua, nosotros al 35 % y vaciandonos por semanas, el invierno pasado sacaron mas del 100% del agua que entró... y el problema es que si llega una época de sequía, un par de años sin llover, el Segura tiene colchón, nosotros no. 

Otra noticia graciosa, mira quien decía "hay agua para todos":



Nada más y nada menos, que el entonces gobernador civil de Toledo, el marido de la Cospedal, López del Hierro, el que iba a ser consejero de Red Electrica Española al módico precio de 185.000 euros al año (no pudo por el escándalo que se lió) pero entonces pasó a ganar 7.000 € al mes en el banco que absorvió la CCM... un matrimonio ejemplar, vamos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es que todo lo que toques de López del Hierro y su matrimonio Prosperal, supura pus .

http://vozpopuli.com/buscon/1018-lop...ca-de-cospedal

http://www.republica.com/2013/08/04/...hierro_685975/

Hay miles de menciones..

No puedo ver como va el desvío. Siguen bajando 25m3?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Siguen, 25,78 exactamente, a todo trapo, qué no les falte de nada en el Segura...

Supongo que esto del expolio que están haciendo es una opinión...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora sí puedo entrar.

Tajo en Trillo......   7,32      Para Entrepeñas
Guadiela............   2,85      Para Buendía
Guadalmejud......  1,41       Para Buendia
Mayor................  0,25       Para Buendía

TOTAL...............  11,83     E + B

Desvío..............   25,78     *El 218% de lo que le entra a los dos embalses, p´abajo*

Desvío puro y duro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Claro que sí..........

Agua para........................................... todos....................  los levantinos!!

----------


## faeton

http://www.radioazul.es/noticias/201...8-hectometros/

Dentro de las malas noticias con el trasvase por lo menos hay más agua que el año pasado. De los 228 hm3 de trasvase sobran como mínimo 146 hm3 que se envían como regadíos que podrían haber sido abastecidos por las aguas de la cuenca del Segura, este año.  Los 82 hm3 dedicados a abastecimiento, se puede entender, bajo mi punto de vista.

----------

